
Ask HN: Is startup CEO's job to work “in the shadows” and be mysterious? - Kkoala
I have worked in couple startups (20-50 people), and it always seems like the CEOs are the mysterious figure, and no one really seems to know what they do on daily basis.<p>The CEO would be out of office for weeks and sometimes pop in randomly and get going again. They would normally give some kind of random speech&#x2F;update every couple months, but other than that you wouldn&#x27;t really hear or see them directly.<p>So is this the norm? What are the CEOs working on?
======
PaulHoule
I have seen it in some places and not seen it in other places.

Sometimes the CEO is talking with investors almost non-stop.

